# Opal Beach



## burghman (Jun 27, 2011)

Went out to Opal Beach with the family today and had a great time. First fish was a keeper Pompano, my father in-laws first ever. After that we caught quite a few ladyfish and a couple little cats, also lost what we believe to be a big red in the waves. Started fishing about 2-3pm with carolina rigs, frozen shrimp, frozen mullet.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal.


----------

